# 24k to Anglo Irish Bank: Easy Access Reward Account



## Newbie! (6 Nov 2010)

Hi, I have 24k which has just matured in an Anglo Irish regular saver account. From the Best Buys, it looks like the *Anglo Irish Bank: Easy Access Reward Account* is the best deposit account. I just have two questions:
1. Is my money still safe with Anglo? Are they still government backed?
2. Am I correct in that I do not have to deposit the money for more than 12months if i dont want to?
thanks.


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2010)

1) You money is protected by the Irish state guarantee and Irish Deposit Protection Scheme. Your money is as safe as the states ability to honour these guarantees. 

2) No, you can withdraw your money during the year subject to the T&C's listed in the best buys.

Have you considered the Nationwide UK option?


----------

